# Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has released more photos of the new Q7 4.2 TDI. Each of the photos has been added to our photo galleries section. See them here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...%20EU


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated ([email protected])*

Thanks for the Photo.
Is there any idea of the U.S. debut of the 4.2 TDI?
Also, is a 6 cylinder TDI planned for U.S.?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (audivwguy)*

3.0 TDI Late 2008, 4.2 TDI will be determind upon the sales of the 3.0
I personally would love to purchase the 4.2 TDI S-Line


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_
I personally would love to purchase the 4.2 TDI S-Line 

I drove that exact car today. Very cool. I also had a chance to sit in, and play with, the new B&O system. Audi's doing a journalist drive out of Munich and we took one for a spin. AWESOME torque. I don't want to type too much because I plan on running a review shortly, but if you have questions, I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't want to type too much because I plan on running a review shortly, but if you have questions, I'll do my best to answer.

Any word yet on MPG of the 4.2 or the 6 cylinder?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (audivwguy)*

6 cyl should be mid to high 20s. I have European consumption figures in my notes, but will have to convert for the 4.2.


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_6 cyl should be mid to high 20s. I have European consumption figures in my notes, but will have to convert for the 4.2.

Thanks for the info. Now I can dream about cruising the highways in a roomy Q7 at or near 30mpg.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I drove that exact car today. Very cool. I also had a chance to sit in, and play with, the new B&O system. Audi's doing a journalist drive out of Munich and we took one for a spin. AWESOME torque. I don't want to type too much because I plan on running a review shortly, but if you have questions, I'll do my best to answer.

I would just like to know your personal opinion if there is a big difference between the 4.2 FSI & 4.2 TDI


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_
I would just like to know your personal opinion if there is a big difference between the 4.2 FSI & 4.2 TDI 

Torque is more immediate in the TDI, with more high-end on the 4.2 petrol. The TDI felt stronger to me, but it's been a while since I've driven a Q7 4.2 petrol.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated ([email protected])*

This is from the UK's website on the Q7 3.0TDI
Fuel Consumption
Fueltype	51
Consumption (Urban)	19.4 mpg
Consumption (Extra-urban)	34.0 mpg
Consumption (Combined)	26.9 mpg
Carbondioxide Emissions	282 g/km


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (iwantanaudi)*

Does anybody have the 4.2 TDI's stats?


----------



## v12 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (iwantanaudi)*

the tdi 4.2 doesnt come to the states







the v12 however will be here soon


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (v12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v12* »_the tdi 4.2 doesnt come to the states







the v12 however will be here soon

STATS 
Torque in particular
But thank you v12 for responding


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_...if there is a big difference between the 4.2 FSI & 4.2 TDI 

I have similar motors in my TRegs. The 4.2 FSI v8 350hp/440nm is smooth w/adequate power in "D", quick, but jerky in "S", can be quick & smooth if I shift via the installed Paddles; allowing it to rev-out to redline in all gears.
The v10 TDI 313hp/750nm (similar in stats to the Audi v8 TDI) is smooth & amazing in "D" or "S"; it gets moving very quickly will minimal effort, it gets quieter as the twin turbos kick-in. The v10 lugs at 70mph as if coasting and will go from 70 to 100mph, up a hill, with nil effort -- I only use the Paddles on the v10 to slow down. Also, the v10 can be tuned to 360hp/870nm(stage1), or 400hp/920nm(stage2) if you want more


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (v12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v12* »_the tdi 4.2 doesnt come to the states







the v12 however will be here soon

Per Audi's Belgium site the v8 TDI in the Q7 has 326hp/760nm; also noticed the 7.4-sec. 0-100km/hr. with the FSI v8 gasser vs. the 6.4 time for the v8 TDI. BTW: I've read that tuners are offering 360hp & 380hp tunes for the v8 TDI (don't recall the reported torques).


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_
I would just like to know your personal opinion if there is a big difference between the 4.2 FSI & 4.2 TDI 

I have driven both for comparison. The difference feels much larger than the performance numbers...partly because there is a delay for the tdi which impacts the numbers for the 0.100 ..but when the power comes on, it feels MUCH stronger. In gear acceleration times would be very different with the tdi far more responsive than the fsi, but there is a lag at times with the tdi even though it is so much stronger.


_Modified by ian_au at 12:53 AM 11/5/2007_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 4.2 TDI Photo Gallery Updated (ian_au)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ian_au* »_
I have driven both for comparison. The difference feels much larger than the performance numbers...partly because there is a delay for the tdi ..but when the power comes on, it feels MUCH stronger. In gear acceleration times would be very different, but the is a lag at times with the tdi even though it is so much stronger.

Ditto;
My stock v10 TDI (again, similar to Audi's v8 TDI in specs.) will pull the FSI v8 at any point. The FSI v8's only chance to hang close to the v10 TDI is "balls to the wall", red-lining it through the gears, using the Paddle_shifters. In normal driving the v10 is very fast with nil effort; you don't have to drive like a 16 y/o in a Mustang to go fast. 
BTW: the v10's turbo lag is nil if you apply the throttle in larger chunks (as you must learn to do in the TDI vs. the v8) -- the v10 alway has power to move it quickly (even up hills).







Just installed the Cayenne PASM swaybars & will chip it via O.CT to 360hp/870nm soon -- which will make it "that much more amazing"










_Modified by ehd at 6:53 AM 11-2-2007_


----------

